# help with peak in upper freq range



## JBravo (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a peak from about 3k-9k hz. Any insight as to what this is from and how to deal with it? I'm assuming that it should be more inline with the curve from 400-3k.
here's a graph with smoothing on. Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The peak would certainly fall within the range of the tweeters in your mains speakers. I wouldn't put too much faith in the SPL meter above ~5KHz if it's an inexpensive Radio Shack variety. If you want to carry out full range tests with speakers, you should upgrade your microphone. Either way, it does look like your top end is a bit 'hot' to say the least. Some people might also consider your subwoofer level setting a bit 'hot' also.. 

brucek


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Buknakyd said:


> I have a peak from about 3k-9k hz. Any insight as to what this is from and how to deal with it?


It might be a measurement artifact having nothing to do with the actual response of the speakers in your room. If you don't have acoustic treatment in your room, what you measure (and hear!) is more or less random. I also agree with Bruce that a Radio Shack SPL meter is not up to the task. It's fine up to about 1 KHz, but not accurate at higher frequencies. 

However, the peak might well be the real response of your loudspeakers. I've seen a _lot_ of loudspeakers with a peak around 6 to 8 KHz. They do this intentionally to make the sound seem brighter and clearer than other speakers in the showroom.

--Ethan


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

brucek said:


> Some people might also consider your subwoofer level setting a bit 'hot' also..


No, a 25db boost in bass frequencies is perfectly within spec...for rearranging furniture or stress-testing your lasik surgery.


----------

